# حوارى مع عبود عبده عبود ..!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

*فكرة الحوار بسيطه  أحنا هندردش مع استاذنا عبود فى عدة أمور 
 حوارنا هيكون اجتماعى سياسى ممتد ومفيش اى مانع من مشاركة اى عضو معانا بارائه لو حب
ولكن فليمتنع الثوار :shutup22: هههههههههه
طبعااا احب ابتدى الكلام من البدايه من يوم 25 يناير يوم مولد الثوره التى اكلت الاخضر واليابس 
ما بين متحمس ومشارك ورافض ومستنكر كان هذا حال شعب مصر فى هذا اليوم
أتى الحدث وأسموه ثوره والبعض اسمااه تظاهرات ولم يحملوا الحدث اكثر مما يحتمل
  ومن اسموهم فلول رأوا أنها هزيمه نكراء لمصر وشعبها وللاسف سيمتد أثارها لسنوات وسنوات
 وبعد مرور سنتين حدثت افاقه لكثيرين وحثتهم جرائتهم على أعلان مقتل الثوره
والبعض ما زال يعاند ويطالب بالصبر لعل وعسى يخرج المريض من الانعاش 
وهناك من الشعب من فاض بهم الكيل وأصبحوا يتمنوا عودة نظام مبارك فحتى سلبياته كانت افضل من ايجابيات حاليه لا تُرى بالعين المُجرده
وكما يُقال فإن للانتصار سكرة، وبعد كل سكرة تغيب، لابد من أن تجيء الفكرة.. والافكار التي تتجلى الان تدور حول أين أصبحت مصر والى أين هى ذاهبه  
طبعااا لا يخفى عن كثيرين فلولية الاستاذ عبود :love34: 
وفلوليتى ايضاً معروفه وأفتخر بها بشده:spor24:
فلنبدأ الحوار ولكن بعد أن يعلن الاستاذ عبود عن حضوره :flowers:​*


----------



## AdmanTios (18 أبريل 2013)

*تسجيل مُتابعة و إحترام
لأساتذتنا الكبار " Dona "
و الإستمتاع بالأستاذ " عبود "

مُتابع
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2013)

*لننتظر الأستاذ عبود ........*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

*أية دة أية دة ؟*
*هو دة أتفاقنا ؟؟*
*كنت فاكر موضوع عام للكل ...!!!*
*تم تدبيسى ...لكن ما علينا *
*أتفضلى يا أستاذة معكى فِل قتشيييم *​


----------



## grges monir (18 أبريل 2013)

متابع


----------



## grges monir (18 أبريل 2013)

مشاركة مما قرأت واعجبنى
* حديث بين خروف ومواطن بخصوص تطهير القضاء
 مشهد اول:
 الخروف : الريس لازم يطهر القضاء الفاسد بتاع مبارك ده
 المواطن : عندك حق فعلا بس كده هنعيد الانتخابات
 الخروف : هنعيدها ليه؟ ده الرئيس جاى بانتخابات نزيهة شريفة
 المواطن : بس القضاء الفاسد هو اللى اشرف بالكامل على انتخابات الرئاسة وانتخابات الشورى وده قضاء فاسد لازم نتطهر منه
 ---------
 حديث بين مواطن وخروف اخر
 مشهد ثان :
 الخروف : يرضيك كده مبارك ورجاله تخرج براءة؟
 مواطن : لا طبعا لازم يبقى فى حساب شديد لكل من أخطأ
 الخروف : احنا نازلين يوم الجمعه نطالب بتطهير القضاء
 المواطن : ربنا يوفقوا بس هتطالبه باقالة النائب العام؟
 الخروف : ليه ؟
 المواطن:ما النائب العام فى المجلس الاعلى للقضاء وهيئة قضائية برضوا  وكمان مرسى جابه عشان يقدم ادلة جديدة للمحاكمات وفشل والناس خرجت براءة
 الخروف : بس احنا مش هنطالب باقالة النائب العام
 المواطن : آه فهمتك
 مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> طبعااا لا يخفى عن كثيرين فلولية الاستاذ عبود :love34:
> وفلوليتى ايضاً معروفه وأفتخر بها بشده:spor24:
> فلنبدأ الحوار ولكن بعد أن يعلن الاستاذ عبود عن حضوره :flowers:​*



*يعنى إتنين فِل هيتحاوروا مع بعض
​*
:2:

:scenic:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أبريل 2013)

منورين اساتذتنا الكبار 
متابعة بشغف حوار نارى 
اتنين فلول وانا واحد طعمية معاكم 
معاكم فله متابعة ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أبريل 2013)

ننتظر بشغف الحوار الهام
بين قطبى المنتدى لذا نحتاج الى حكم اجنبى


----------



## +sano+ (18 أبريل 2013)

تسجيل متابعه ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرة الحوار بسيطه  أحنا هندردش مع استاذنا عبود فى عدة أمور
> حوارنا هيكون اجتماعى سياسى ممتد ومفيش اى مانع من مشاركة اى عضو معانا بارائه لو حب
> ولكن فليمتنع الثوار :shutup22: هههههههههه
> ​*


هههههـ مآينفعش مآحضرش حوآر زى دآ
خصوصاً إنى بقدر عقليآت دونـآ وعبود " *مع حفظ آلألقآب* " ،
ويهمنى أفهم إزآى إتكونت رؤيتهم آلفلفلية دى *^_~*


*متآبعة* .. *بصمت تآم* 






*.،*​

​


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

فلــــــــــــول فلــــــــــــــــــــــول فلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول ...  دة بمناسبة الصيام مثلا ؟!!؟!؟!؟! 

المهم انا متابع بالرغم انى مش بفضل " الفلول " فى السياسة ... لان " الفلول" زى الاخوان بس الفرق  ما بينهم وما بين الخروف صغير ... الخروف مش بيفكر .. الفلول ميحبش الحرية الكاملة ,,, وانا عن نفسى بشجع اللعبة الحلوة ... ..
...
....
... متابع ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2013)

*متابع زي بعضه 
*​


----------



## white.angel (18 أبريل 2013)

*دونا وعبود ... فى موضوع واحد ... *:t25::t25:
*تسجيل متابعه ... مبدئياً  *:smile02​


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2013)

!!!!!!!!
فلول بتحاور فلول 
اخوان بيحاوروا اخوان 
ميفرقوش كتير عن بعض 
الفلول والاخوان مجتمعات مغلقة وجهان لعملة واحدة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *تسجيل مُتابعة و إحترام
> لأساتذتنا الكبار " Dona "
> و الإستمتاع بالأستاذ " عبود "
> 
> ...



*الموضوع هيزيد نور بمتابعتك اخى الغالى 
ربنا يباركك:flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لننتظر الأستاذ عبود ........*



*مش هنقبل ابدااا من حضرتك  مجرد انتظار ومتابعه 
احنا طمعانين كمان فى مشاركتك استاذنا الغالى
ربنا يباركك:flowers:*


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2013)

متابع... خاصة لان احب اشمت في الناس المتدبسة...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *ويهمنى أ**فهم إزآى إتكونت رؤيتهم آلفلفلية دى* *^_~*​




*مافيش رؤية فلفلية يا أيمى ...أنا عن نفسى أشتغلت مع رجالات **الحزب الوطنى ...*
*ولى الشرف أنى كنت وكيلاً لـــ ........... بلاش دى *
*وفى بدايات حياتى كنت سكرتيراً لمجموعة رجال أعمال مهمين من الحزب*​ 
*الحزب الوطنى كان فيه فاسدين ؟؟*
*نعم** ...اى نعم ...ييس ...وووى ...أكيرا ساتو ...بكل لغات العالم*
*بس مش كلهم كانوا فاسدين ... اللستة كبيرة للشُرفاء منهم *​ 
*وفى انتظار أستاذتنا لبدء الطرح *
:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

My Rock قال:


> متابع... خاصة لان احب اشمت في الناس المتدبسة...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جزاك الله عنى كل خير ...شكلها متدبرة بقى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية دة أية دة ؟*
> *هو دة أتفاقنا ؟؟*
> *كنت فاكر موضوع عام للكل ...!!!*
> *تم تدبيسى ...لكن ما علينا *
> *أتفضلى يا أستاذة معكى فِل قتشيييم *​



*مالك بس يا عبوود دى زى شكة الدبوس ولا تقلق:t17:
وبعدين الايام اثبتت ان الخلاف افسد كل ود القضيه خلينا بقى نجرب حوار ناس متفقه على الاقل فى حاجات كتير ولو برضه اختلفنا يبقى كده العيب فى المشاهدين :dntknw:
منور عبوووود 
بعد قليل هيبدأ الحوار ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بعد قليل هيبدأ الحوار ..*


*آآآآآآآآآه محسسانى زى حوارات مرسى كدة*
*بعد قليل ...بعد قليل ...على الله ما تتأخريش زيه *
*لأنى باصلى الفجر حاضر :flowers:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

grges monir قال:


> متابع





grges monir قال:


> مشاركة مما قرأت واعجبنى
> * حديث بين خروف ومواطن بخصوص تطهير القضاء
> مشهد اول:
> الخروف : الريس لازم يطهر القضاء الفاسد بتاع مبارك ده
> ...



*منور يا حسبوووو ولو انى اوقات مبقدرش احدد ان كنت ثورجى ولا فلووووووول بس مسيرنا نعرف ده ونكشف المستوررررر 
منور  :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إتنين فِل هيتحاوروا مع بعض
> ​*
> :2:
> 
> ...



*تصدقى ومش بعيد برضه يحصل ضرب :blush2:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منورين اساتذتنا الكبار
> متابعة بشغف حوار نارى
> اتنين فلول وانا واحد طعمية معاكم
> معاكم فله متابعة ​



*منوره يا فلافل هههههههههههههههه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ننتظر بشغف الحوار الهام
> بين قطبى المنتدى لذا نحتاج الى حكم اجنبى


*المهم ميكونشى الحكم لا امريكى ولا من قطر :fun_oops:
منور استاذنا ربنا يباركك :flowers:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

+sano+ قال:


> تسجيل متابعه ​



*منور سانووو هتسعدنا متابعتك اكيد :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ مآينفعش مآحضرش حوآر زى دآ
> خصوصاً إنى بقدر عقليآت دونـآ وعبود " *مع حفظ آلألقآب* " ،
> ويهمنى أفهم إزآى إتكونت رؤيتهم آلفلفلية دى *^_~*
> 
> ...


*ولماذا الصمت !!
اوعى تكونى ثورجيه وعاملاهلنا مفاجأه ههههههه
منوره يا قمررر :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> فلــــــــــــول فلــــــــــــــــــــــول فلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول ...  دة بمناسبة الصيام مثلا ؟!!؟!؟!؟!
> 
> المهم انا متابع بالرغم انى مش بفضل " الفلول " فى السياسة ... لان " الفلول" زى الاخوان بس الفرق  ما بينهم وما بين الخروف صغير ... الخروف مش بيفكر .. الفلول ميحبش الحرية الكاملة ,,, وانا عن نفسى بشجع اللعبة الحلوة ... ..
> ...
> ...



*ما هى دى بالظبط افكار الثوار فضلوا يشجعوا اللعبه الحلوه لحد ما الاخوان سرقوا الكوره والملعب منهم 
نورررررت وهتسعدنا متابعتك اكيد :flowers:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2013)

*و بعدين يعنى فى ليليتكوا اللى مش فايتة النهاردة

ما تنجزوا بأة

و بتعايبوا على مورسى ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متابع زي بعضه
> *​



*وجاى على نفسك ليه كده هههههه
منور يا سوسه :flowers:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وجاى على نفسك ليه كده هههههه
> منور يا سوسه :flowers:*



* نورك يا خالتي 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *دونا وعبود ... فى موضوع واحد ... *:t25::t25:
> *تسجيل متابعه ... مبدئياً  *:smile02​


*أهى مبدئيااا دى مش مريحانى انا :love34:
هنستنى كمان مشاركاتك يا وايت
منوره يا سكررره :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> !!!!!!!!
> فلول بتحاور فلول
> اخوان بيحاوروا اخوان
> ميفرقوش كتير عن بعض
> الفلول والاخوان مجتمعات مغلقة وجهان لعملة واحدة ​



*وهنستنى ايه من ثورجى غير الكلام ده  
الا صح اخبار التحرير ايه :dntknw:
منور يا جوجووو :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

My Rock قال:


> متابع... خاصة لان احب اشمت في الناس المتدبسة...


*
من يومك قلبك طيب يا زعيم  :love34: 
بس حقيقى منورنا :flowers:  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآه محسسانى زى حوارات مرسى كدة*
> *بعد قليل ...بعد قليل ...على الله ما تتأخريش زيه *
> *لأنى باصلى الفجر حاضر :flowers:*​



*نازلين تشبهونى بموررسى قفلتونى من الحوار قبل ما ابتديه :fun_oops:
ابقى صليه غايب ميجراش حاجه يعنى هههههه
حالا جايه اهوووو الصبرررر:love34:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و بعدين يعنى فى ليليتكوا اللى مش فايتة النهاردة
> 
> ما تنجزوا بأة
> 
> و بتعايبوا على مورسى ؟*


*يعنى بلاش نرحب الجماهير :dntknw:
بلالالالالالالاش سيرة مورسى علشان خاطرى خلى الموضوع يكمل على خير :fun_oops:*


----------



## thebreak-up (18 أبريل 2013)

*اخ عبود عندي سؤال دايما كنت بفكر بيه. 

هو الباين انه حضرتك محامي، ازاي بتقدر تجمع بين شراسة هذه المهنة والتي تشمل في طياتها غياب الرحمة ومابين ايمانك المسيحي الذي يدعو للرأفة ومحبة العدو؟ 

واشكرك يادونا على الموضوع الجميل ده، فكرة رائعة بجد، حوار بين احد اكبر اعضاء المنتدى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

*يوم 25 يناير كانت الصوره حلوه نوعااً ما والشعارات حماسيه والاحلام ورديه 
شباب نزل يقول ويطالب ويعلى صوته لاول مره فى وجه حكامه
لكن بالمقارنه بثورات سابقه كان فى شىء مختلف فى الثوره دى ​كانت ثوره بلا قائد بلا اهداف محدده بلا تنظيم وأعتقد شخصيااا أنها كانت بتعلن عن شىء والمخفى من الامر شىء أخر
فهل انت شايف يا عبود أنها كانت حركه موجهه من البدايه اى أنها كانت اسلاميه ترتدى ثياب شبابيه ؟؟ أم أنها بالصدفه غيرت مسارها ونجح الاخوان فى انتهاز الفرصه ؟؟
وهل كان وقتها  لديك شك أنها مُدبره خصوصا أنها كانت مواكبه لحركات أخرى بمعنى هل فعلا فى ثورات الربيع العربى بالمصادفه فى نفس التوقيت ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يوم 25 يناير كانت الصوره حلوه نوعااً ما والشعارات حماسيه والاحلام ورديه ​*
> *شباب نزل يقول ويطالب ويعلى صوته لاول مره فى وجه حكامه*
> *لكن بالمقارنه بثورات سابقه كان فى شىء مختلف فى الثوره دى *​*كانت ثوره بلا قائد بلا اهداف محدده بلا تنظيم وأعتقد شخصيااا أنها كانت بتعلن عن شىء والمخفى من الامر شىء أخر*
> *؟؟*


*هقسم الرد على مشاركتك على جزئين *​*الجزء الأول *​*نسجل كلمة حق ...*​*الشباب الذين قاموا وحركوا ( ثورة 25 يناير ) *​*هم مجموعة من الأشراف وخيرة شباب البلد الواعى المثقف الى حد ما*​*لم يكن قصدهم خلع مُبارك  ....لم يكن قصدهم الأستيلاء على الحكم*​*بدليل أنهم كانوا بلا قائد *​*فالذى يقوم بأنقلاب – ثورة – تمرد – بيكون مجّهز البديل الحاكم *​*فلم يكن هناك بديلاً لمُبارك فى جعبتهم ولا خلفهم ولا من بين أيديهم حتى*​*فما الذى حدث ؟*​*شئ غير متوقع** بالمرة ... مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل *​*ولا فى الأحلام أن ينهار جهاز الشرطة بسرعة *​*وهو ذلك الجهاز الذى يرتبط فى ذهن الشعب بالتعسف والبطش والتنكيل *​*أنهارت المنظومة الأمنية فى أقل من أربعة ساعات ..!!!!*​*يوم 28 يناير 2011 ( ولى عودة هنا مع شاهد عيان أمنى )*​*هُنا ...وهنا فقط ..بدأ يرتفع سقف المطالب خاصة بعدما أعلن مُبارك *​*أقالة حكومة أحمد نظيف ....ثم تعيين نائب للرئيس  *​*فأرتفع سقف المُطالبات مرة أخرى وسمعنا هُتافات *​*أرحل ...أرحل ...أرحل*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *​*​​
> *فهل انت شايف يا عبود أنها كانت حركه موجهه من البدايه اى أنها كانت اسلاميه ترتدى ثياب شبابيه ؟؟ أم أنها بالصدفه غيرت مسارها ونجح الاخوان فى انتهاز الفرصه ؟؟*​*وهل كان وقتها لديك شك أنها مُدبره خصوصا أنها كانت مواكبه لحركات أخرى بمعنى هل فعلا فى ثورات الربيع العربى بالمصادفه فى نفس التوقيت ؟؟*


*الجزء الثانى *​*لأ ..لم تكن أسلامية نهائى ...فالحركة الأسلامية لها طابع مختلف*​*أقله كنا سمعنا ( الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله )*​*أو ( أسلامية أسلامية )*​*بدلاً من *​*الشعب يريد أسقاط النظام *​*عيش – حرية – عدالة أجتماعية *​*وهو ما سرقه منهم الأخوان وأسموه حزب الحرية والعدالة*​*دخل بسرعة وسط الشُرفاء مجموعات أربعة*​*بلطجية حقيقيون** – ودول غرضهم معروف طبعاً وهو السرقة *​*خاصة السلاح *​*عربان سيناء** و أفراداً من حماس – ودول اللى هجموا على السجون واتبعهم أهالى بعض المسجونين*​*عاطلين** – لأنهم سمعوا عن توزيع أموال على الشباب فى ميدان التحرير*​*مُسجلين خطر** مندمجين وسط مخبرين سريين لعمل هجمة مرتدة على الثورة *​*فى رأييى ان الثورة بدأت بشائرها صبح يوم أول يناير 2011*​*بعد حادث كنيسة القديسيين – لأن لأول مرة يخرج شباب قبطى ثائر*​*هاتفاً من اعلى أسوار الكاتدرائية بالعباسية *​*مش راح ننزل من ع السور – خلى حبيب العادلى يغور*​*دى أنا شفتها بعينى *​*وقد صدر تحذيراً من المخابرات وقتها لأنه مؤشر خطير جداً*​*ألا أن وزارة الداخلية تعاملت معه بتهاون وتعالى وغرور *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أبريل 2013)

*لقاء الجبابرة .. هتابع طبعًا بصفتى فلاية صغننة .. و نتايج الثورة بتجيبلى فسافيس فانا حقيقى مستمتعة :2:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هقسم الرد على مشاركتك على جزئين *
> *الجزء الأول *
> *نسجل كلمة حق ...*
> *الشباب الذين قاموا وحركوا ( ثورة 25 يناير ) *
> ...



*اكيد مش هنختلف على ان شباب الثوره الاوائل هم شباب كانت نيتهم حسنه واحلامهم كلها مشروعه
طيب هل لو كان للثوره قائد من بدايتها هل كان الوضع اختلف ؟؟ وايه المواصفات من وجهة نظرك اللى كان مهم اوووى تكون متوفره فيه كقائد للثوره ؟؟
وفهمت من كلامك ان اسقاط الداخليه بالسرعه دى كان السبب فى اسقاط النظام بسرعه غير متوقعه بالمره
فهل كان السبب الاوحد من وجهة نظرك ولا السبب الاهم والرئيسى وفى اسباب وعوامل أخرى
وبالنسبه لارتفاع سقف المطالبات وسماعنا لكلمة ارحل للمره الاولى  ..هل  كان طمع من شباب الثوره للحصول على مكاسب اكبر أو كان جهل وعدم وعى بنتيجة مطلبهم باسقاط الرئيس ولا فى اللحظه دى بدأ يكون فى اهداف مندسه وتم استغلال الشباب لتحقيقها ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الجزء الثانى *
> *لأ ..لم تكن أسلامية نهائى ...فالحركة الأسلامية لها طابع مختلف*
> *أقله كنا سمعنا ( الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله )*
> *أو ( أسلامية أسلامية )*
> ...


*بتقول مكانتش اسلاميه علشان مسمعناش من البدايه الشعارات اياها اللى ذكرتها
طيب مش جايز دى كانت خدعه علشان متبقاش واضحة المعالم وبتدل عليهم يعنى كانوا منتظرين الفرصه المناسبه علشان يظهروا على خشبة المسرح
وبعدين متنساش اللى حصل فى فتح السجون وتهريب الاسلاميين بخطه محكمه وتدبير عالى جدااا والايام دى بدأت تُثار الاقاويل حوالين الموضوع ده وابتدينا نسمع كلام مسمعنهوش قبل كده
اندساس العناصر الاربعه اللى اتكلمت عنها اعتقد شىء طبيعى ومتوقع لكن خلينا بقى نتكلم عن بدايات ظهور حقيقى لعناصر غير مصريه امتى ظهروا فعليااا وهل كانت اهدافهم ليها علاقه بالاسلاميين ووصولهم للحكم ولا كانت مجرد اهداف هدم وتخريب لانى اعتقد انه لو كان التانى كنا هنشوف لهم اعمال ارهابيه ناجحه مع انهيار شبه كلى لاجهزة الامن ..
هنتكلم فى وقت لاحق عن الثوره والمسيحيين ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لقاء الجبابرة .. هتابع طبعًا بصفتى فلاية صغننة .. و نتايج الثورة بتجيبلى فسافيس فانا حقيقى مستمتعة :2:*



*منوره يا احلى فلايه صغننة :flowers:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب هل لو كان للثوره قائد من بدايتها هل كان الوضع اختلف ؟؟ *


*خالص بالمرة** ...كانت هتفشل فشل ذريع وهتنتهى بخراب ..لية ؟*​*لأن فيه فصائل من المستحيل أن تتفق على رأى أو هدف*​*أكبر دليل هو ما نلاحظه الآن على الساحة التى يُقال عنها سياسية*​*وهى ليست كذلك بالمرة *​*لا الأخوان كانوا هيتفقوا مع السلفيين – ولا السلفيين كانوا هيتفقوا*​*مع شباب الثورة –*​*ولا حتى التيارات الليبرالية لأنها كانت عايشة فى شو أعلامى جميييل أيام مُبارك *​*فيه فرق شاسع جداً أننا نكون " معارضين " وأننا نحكم*​*شئ أشبه بناقد سينمائى بياكل عيش من النقد – لكنه لا يستطيع أبداً*​*صُنع فيلم متكامل من الأفلام التى ينتقدها*​


> *وايه المواصفات من وجهة نظرك اللى كان مهم اوووى تكون متوفره فيه كقائد للثوره ؟؟*


*لأننا شعوب مُتعبدة *​*فالقائد فى نظرى يجب أن يتمتع بكاريزما عالية  حتى ولو قال ريان يافجل *​*



وفهمت من كلامك ان اسقاط الداخليه بالسرعه دى كان السبب فى اسقاط النظام بسرعه غير متوقعه بالمره
فهل كان السبب الاوحد من وجهة نظرك ولا السبب الاهم والرئيسى وفى اسباب وعوامل أخرى
وبالنسبه لارتفاع سقف المطالبات وسماعنا لكلمة ارحل للمره الاولى ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

سقوط الداخلية هو سبب نجاح يوم 28 يناير​يسبقه أسباباً أهمها وصول النظام الحاكم الى درجة من النرجسية و الغرور​خاصة تعليقات صفوت الشريف التى أثبتتها​وفى أجتماع مجلس الوزراء قالوا ( دول شوية عيال هتهشوهم يتهشوا )​بالأضافة الى ضعف الرئيس مُبارك جسدياً وتحطمه نفسياً بعد وفاة حفيده​جعل لجمال مبارك سطوة ونفوذا لم يكن ليستحقها ​*​​​​*



هل كان طمع من شباب الثوره للحصول على مكاسب اكبر أو كان جهل وعدم وعى بنتيجة مطلبهم باسقاط الرئيس ولا فى اللحظه دى بدأ يكون فى اهداف مندسه وتم استغلال الشباب لتحقيقها ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الحقيقة انهم كانوا أشبه بشاب وصل لسن البلوغ فلم يُصدق نفسه​أنه أستطاع دحر هذا الجهاز الرهيب ( الداخلية – أمن الدولة )​لاحظى ان كل هذا غياب الأسلاميين تماماً والأخوان طبعا  ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتقول مكانتش اسلاميه علشان مسمعناش من البدايه الشعارات اياها اللى ذكرتها*
> *طيب مش جايز دى كانت خدعه علشان متبقاش واضحة المعالم وبتدل عليهم يعنى كانوا منتظرين الفرصه المناسبه علشان يظهروا على خشبة المسرح*
> *وبعدين متنساش اللى حصل فى فتح السجون وتهريب الاسلاميين بخطه محكمه وتدبير عالى جدااا والايام دى بدأت تُثار الاقاويل حوالين الموضوع ده وابتدينا نسمع كلام مسمعنهوش قبل كده*
> *..*


*لأ الحكاية مش حكاية شعارات الحكاية حكاية توجه *​*انا ملاحظ ان فيه ناس كتير بتخلط بين الأخوان وباقى التيارات الأسلامية*​*الأخوان فى السياسة يعملوا أى حاجة ويدوسوا على أى حاجة*​*التيارات الأسلامية المتشددة ( لأ ) *​*معندوش أستعداد أنه يبيع مبادئه أو نصوصه علشان يوصل للحكم*​*صحيح هو عايز دولة الخلافة والكلام العبيط دة *​*فمن الأول هيخرج يقولها علانية – على فكرة الشئ الجيد فى الجماعة*​*السلفيين دول أنهم مش بينافقوا – اللى على قلبهم بيعلنوه *​​​​*لأ مش تهريب الأسلاميين – تهريب أعضاء حركة حماس تحديداً*​*هو واضح أنه كان فيه إعداد مُسبق لخطة معينة خدمتها ظروف وقوع الداخلية *​*مثلاً – سجن المرج – كيف أستطاع المقتحمون الوصول الى مكان أعتقال*​*أعضاء الحركة ؟ للوصول الى مكانهم عليهم أجتياز خمسة أبواب*​*لأنهم كانوا فى مكان يُطلق عليه سجن التجربة ويقع خلف السجن الجنائى*​*كيف عرفوا بوجود شفاطات هوائية يمكنهم أنتزاعها وتوسيع فتحة الهروب ؟*​*وتحديد مكان كل فرد فى زنزانته ؟؟*​*بعد هذا الأقتحام تُرك السجن مفتوحاً لباقى النزلاء حتى يحدث هرج *​*وتشويش على عملية الهروب الأصلية *​*نقس على ذلك باقى السجون – منها ما تم بدون ترتيبات مُسبقة*​*ما عدا سجن طرة** لأنه لم يحو عناصر أجنبية أو أخوانية *​*بالرغم من أنه يحوى عناصر أسلامية شديدة الخطورة *​ ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

... اذا كان مسموح من الاعضاء حاجة غير المشاهدة فلدى رأى :

بالرغم انى مع الثــــــــــــورة جدا مع التحفظ بكلامكوا .. بس الحكاية اكبر من كدة .. بالفعل الاخوان والاسلاميين و حماس و ... كانوا جاهزين ومنظمين ولكن فيه حاجة وراهم ,, بدلائل كتيرة  وتنظيم وتمويل " امريكا او قطر " او حاجة كمان ورا امريكا وخطر " حاجة سرية اكبر " المهم  نظام مبارك كان فوق السىء و انا زى باقى اصحابى .. " امتى بقى الراجل دة يمشى " وكلام اطفال كدة .. بس لما جت لحظة الثورة كنت خايف من الى هيحصل علشان كنت متاكد ان الحكاية مش بالساهل ابدا  واكيد الثورة وراها حاجة .. " قبل احداث يوم 28  والسجون و ... " بس كنت بايدها  وفرحت لما اتنفذت ونجحت " مع التحفظ على كلامكوا " 

 ولكن الى بيحصل دلوقتى مش من الفراغ بمعنى اخر " الاخوان " عارفين بيعملوا ايه فى مصر او فى غيرها .... هما مش جايين ياخدوا فلوس زى اى حد " طماع " بالعكس هما جايين وعارفين بيعملوا ايه  والى وراهم عارف الصح اوى .. الحكاية اكبر من الاخوان ... 

.. متابع ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلينا بقى نتكلم عن بدايات ظهور حقيقى لعناصر غير مصريه امتى ظهروا فعليااا وهل كانت اهدافهم ليها علاقه بالاسلاميين ووصولهم للحكم ولا كانت مجرد اهداف هدم وتخريب لانى اعتقد انه لو كان التانى كنا هنشوف لهم اعمال ارهابيه ناجحه مع انهيار شبه كلى لاجهزة الامن ..*


*العناصر الأسلامية موجودة وكانت موضوعة فى السجون المصرية*
*تهريبهم كان أستغلال للأنفلات الأمنى *
*علاقتهم بالأسلاميين معروفة فطبيعى ان يحدث نوع من التعاطف*
*الأخوان هيقلبوا عليهم قريب بعد ما يستغلوهم فى تشتيت الشارع المصرى وتقليب الناس بعضهم على بعض*
*



هنتكلم فى وقت لاحق عن الثوره والمسيحيين ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أوكيه *
*تصبحى على خير بقى *​


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منور يا حسبوووو ولو انى اوقات مبقدرش احدد ان كنت ثورجى ولا فلووووووول بس مسيرنا نعرف ده ونكشف المستوررررر
> منور  :flowers:*


انا محايد زيى سويسرا كدة ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2013)

ينهار لحقتو كل المشاركات دى و الصفحات دى-- المشكله اللغه مستواها عاالى اوى -- جاتلى وعكه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هحاول اتابع


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

*اسمحولى بمقولة صغيرة ....

ما حدث بمصر ...... وبتونس .... وباليمن ..... وبسوريا ..... هو حالة تدخل إلهى لهدف عظيم ....

فالهدف ليس مجرد تغير أنظمة أو أشخاص ...... بل لأظهار حقيقة عقائد تم تجميلها لتقبلها شعوب متحضرة لأنها كانت لن تقبلها بشكلها الأصلى ..... الحقيقى

وفى نفس الوقت عملية تبصير أصحاب الإيمان المسيحى بحقيقة حالتهم .... الفاسدة ..... وهم يظنون أنهم بحالة قداسة .....

إنها عملية أظهار تزييف حقيقة حالة البشر ..... فمنهم المخدوع بمكيجة عقيدتهم الغير إلهية .... ومنهم المخدوع بحقيقة موقفه من عقيدته الإلهية .....  *


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2013)

لى تعليق بسيط
من قام بالثورة يوم 25 يناير كان شباب تفخر بة مصر ولم يكن فى عقليتهم ابدا اسقاط نظام اكتر من انها رسالة موجهة للنظام الحاكم انة يجب ان تتغير الاوضاع لانة اصبحت سيئة جدا
يوم 28 يناير هو الطامة الكبرى بنزول خفافيش الظلام بعدما راءوا بوادر نجاح لهولاء الشباب
المصيبة الاكبر ان شباب مصر الواعى للاسف اعطى لهولاء الخفافيش الفرصة  لان يكونوا فى الميدان مثلهم
اذا كان ادرك هولاء  الشباب هذة المؤامرة عليهم وتركوا الميدان لهولاء الحفافيش  او على الاقل كانت هناك وقفة من البداية ضدهم كان تغير الحال كثيرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسمحولى بمقولة صغيرة ....*
> *ما حدث بمصر ...... وبتونس .... وباليمن ..... وبسوريا ..... هو حالة تدخل إلهى لهدف عظيم ....*
> *فالهدف ليس مجرد تغير أنظمة أو أشخاص ...... بل لأظهار حقيقة عقائد تم تجميلها لتقبلها شعوب متحضرة لأنها كانت لن تقبلها بشكلها الأصلى ..... الحقيقى*
> *وفى نفس الوقت عملية تبصير أصحاب الإيمان المسيحى بحقيقة حالتهم .... الفاسدة ..... وهم يظنون أنهم بحالة قداسة .....*
> *إنها عملية أظهار تزييف حقيقة حالة البشر ..... فمنهم المخدوع بمكيجة عقيدتهم الغير إلهية .... ومنهم المخدوع بحقيقة موقفه من عقيدته الإلهية ..... *


*أتفق معك أستاذى** الى حد كبير أنها ترتيب ألهى وتدخل مُذهل*​*الكُل** بلا استثناء حصل لهم صدمة *​*الثوار – الحزب الحاكم – الأسلاميين – الأخوان – الشعوب الأخرى*​*من المستحيل أن تتم بمثل هذه الصورة مع أقصى درجات الترتيب *​*والإعداد والتدريب ...مالم يكن تدخل ألهى *​*ولكننى أختلف مع حضرتك على التشابه ما بين مصر وتونس مثلاً*​*فتونس مُطبق فيها قانون مدنى ( تجريم الزوجة الثانية أسوة بالقوانين الأخرى )*​*فلو رفع الأسلاميون شعارات ( تطبيق شرع الله  ) هيكون عندهم حق ساعتها*​*أما عندنا فالشريعة مُطبقة بالفعل فرفع شعار ( شرع الله ) وراءه ما وراءه *​*هل هو ترتيب لأظهارنا على حقيقتنا جميعاً ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2013)

grges monir قال:


> المصيبة الاكبر ان شباب مصر الواعى للاسف اعطى لهولاء الخفافيش الفرصة لان يكونوا فى الميدان مثلهم
> اذا كان ادرك هولاء الشباب هذة المؤامرة عليهم وتركوا الميدان لهولاء الحفافيش او على الاقل كانت هناك وقفة من البداية ضدهم كان تغير الحال كثيرا


*صعب جداً يا جرجس** أن تُدرك التسلل وسط الصفوف بل مستحيل*
*المظاهرة يُحركها عقل جماعى فاقد للوعى والأدراك ومُغيب*
*فالذى يجاورك يردد نفس هُتفاتك ونفس مطالبك – فأنت لا تدرى ماذا بداخله*
*( مثلاً ) لو نظرنا الى أقتحام المتحف المصرى – ماذا سيفيد ( الحرامى العادى )*
*من المتحف ؟؟؟*
*دة واد هجام عايز – موبايل – محفظة – حتة سلاح – حتة دهب*
*لكن هيعمل أية بتمثال ؟*
*يبقى وراه ناس متخصصة توجهه يجيب اية من جوه ومن فين !!!*
*وطبعا دول ناس مالهمش دعوة لا بأسلام ولا بثورة ولا بسياسة يقعد مُبارك يمشى مُبارك *
*فهمتنى ؟ *​


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2013)

ايه ده انام واقوم الاقي موضوع جديد ابتدي وخلصتوا 6 صفحات
ولمين ؟؟؟ عبود ودونا
 اتنين من الفلول اللي بحب اقرأ لهم في المنتدي 
 ها اجيب وقت منين عشان اقرأ كل ده 
علي العموم انا متابعه


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2013)

حقيقي انا مبسوطه اني متابعه الموضوع ده
حاجات كتير ما كنتش فاهمها ولا عرفاها عن الثوره والاخوان والسلفيين
ولكن بواسطة دائره المعارف المصريه عبود عرفت حاجات كتير كنت اجهلها 
شكرا عبود ودونا 
متابعه المناقشه الشيقه


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2013)

هو الموضوع دة نايم كدة لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع انة مع  اتنين مينفعش معاهم كلمة نوم دى خالص ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صعب جداً يا جرجس** أن تُدرك التسلل وسط الصفوف بل مستحيل*
> *المظاهرة يُحركها عقل جماعى فاقد للوعى والأدراك ومُغيب*
> *فالذى يجاورك يردد نفس هُتفاتك ونفس مطالبك – فأنت لا تدرى ماذا بداخله*
> *( مثلاً ) لو نظرنا الى أقتحام المتحف المصرى – ماذا سيفيد ( الحرامى العادى )*
> ...


متفق معاك نوعا ما استاذى
لكن الصورة وضحت كتير حتى بعد تنحى مبارك وشوفنا الدنيا ماشية ازاى وبرضة كانت ودن من طين واتانية برضة من طين
انا مقتنع ان الامور كانت لازم تمشى كدة عشان التيارات الاسلامية بتلعب دور الضحية طول عمرها فجة الوقت عشان نخلص من النغمة دى
لكن المشكلة اللى كانت ومازالت مخوفانى وكنت بقولها من بداية الثورة ان  الشعب المصرى شعب مغيب ثقافيا وفكريا من 30 سنة واكتر ودة سببة النظام السابق بلا شك واستغلة الاخوان بصورة جيدة


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2013)

هذا هو رئيس مصر بعد الثورة
 على قناة الجزيرة اليوم 
*
 المذيعة: ماذا عن قانون الحد الأدنى والحد الأقصى للأجور؟
 الاستبن: الثورة المصرية كانت ثورة حريات وليست ثورة جياع ، قمنا بالثورة  من اجل ان نختار من يحكمنا ومن اجل المزيد من الحريات العامة.

 المذيعة: ماذا عن القانون ، هذا كان سؤالى؟
 الاستبن: ان اهداف الثورة الكبرى كان يتخللها اهداف صغرى مثل الحرية...

 المذيعة: نعم نعم ، عيش حرية كرامة اجتماعية ، ماذا عن القانون؟
 الاستبن: نعم هذه الشعارات كانت تحتويها الاهداف الكبرى للثورة

 المذيعة: القانون؟ لماذا لم يصدر؟
 الاستبن: انا احترم القانون

 المذيعة: هناك عضو فى الحرية والعدالة وهو فى نفس الوقت عضو بمجلس الشورى  قال ان صدور مثل هذا القانون يعنى انهيار كامل للاقتصاد المصرى لانه لا  توجد ميزانية تغطيه؟
 الاستبن: هو يمثل السلطة التشريعية وليست التنفيذية وهذا رأيه

 المذيعة (ولسان حالها .. جاوب على أم السؤال) ... : يعنى هل لديكم الميزانية الكافية لتطبيق القانون لو صدر؟
 الاستبن: "لو" صدر القانون سنحترمه لانى احترم القانون.... ولكن كما تعرفين اصدار القوانين يأخذ وقت*

******
اترك التعليق لاصحاب الموضوع ههههه
عشان انا لسانى طويييييييييل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هو الموضوع دة نايم كدة لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مع انة مع اتنين مينفعش معاهم كلمة نوم دى خالص ههههههه


*أنا مش نايم *
*أنا منتظر الأستاذة تكمل أسئلتها  *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*معلشى سامحونى امتحانات بقى ودرووس وخدمه اتلخمت حبه
حالا هكمل الحوار *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*استاذى عبود كنا بنتكلم عن ان الثوره من البدايه كانت بلا قائد ويبدو انه الى الان البلد لسه بلا قائد
فلا يوجد لدينا رئيس  قائد ولا للمعارضه قائد يسير بالحركه 
وطبعااا انت ذكرت السبب وقلت ان التيارات الموجوده لن تتفق 
وقلت كمان أنه مفيش صاحب الكاريزما اللى ممكن الشعب يمشى وراه 
مش شايف أن ده هيخلينا فى حالة فوضى لفتره كبيره ؟؟ومش شايف أن الطريق ده أخرته الرجوع للحكم العسكرى من جديد ؟؟
كمان عاوزه اسأل بالنسبه للسلفيين اللى هما بيمثلوا التيار الاسلامى المتشدد 
الاول كنا بنشعر بوجود تحالف مع الاخوان وكنا فاهمين أن ده حاصل طمعااا فى جزء من التورته وكان فى كلام عن وعود اخوانيه ليهم بمراكز ومناصب ووو وجه وقت تانى حسينا بوجود مشاكل بينهم خصوصا بعد اقالة النائب السلفى 
هل تفتكر ان شهر العسل بينهم انتهى وانه وقت الجد هنكتشف ان الاخوان فقدوا حليفهم الاقرب وهنلاقى السلفيين منحازيين لباقى التيارات المدنيه ولا ده صعب وشىء خيالى؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *استاذى عبود كنا بنتكلم عن ان الثوره من البدايه كانت بلا قائد ويبدو انه الى الان البلد لسه بلا قائد*
> *فلا يوجد لدينا رئيس قائد ولا للمعارضه قائد يسير بالحركه *
> *وطبعااا انت ذكرت السبب وقلت ان التيارات الموجوده لن تتفق *
> *وقلت كمان أنه مفيش صاحب الكاريزما اللى ممكن الشعب يمشى وراه *
> *مش شايف أن ده هيخلينا فى حالة فوضى لفتره كبيره ؟؟ومش شايف أن الطريق ده أخرته الرجوع للحكم العسكرى من جديد ؟؟*


*طبعا هنفضل فى حالة فوضى كدة ربما لغاية نهاية فترة مرسى*
*الرجوع للحكم العسكرى من جديد ممكن جداً*
*وفى رأيى هو الأنسب لينا على الأقل لمدة سنتين *
*بس ما كانش ينفعنا طنطاوى الأسد العجوز – عايزة شاب قوى يتمتع*
*بكاريزما وقوة شخصية وفى نفس الوقت محبوب داخل صفوف الجيش*
*ربنا يبعت *​


> *كمان عاوزه اسأل بالنسبه للسلفيين اللى هما بيمثلوا التيار الاسلامى المتشدد *
> *الاول كنا بنشعر بوجود تحالف مع الاخوان وكنا فاهمين أن ده حاصل طمعااا فى جزء من التورته وكان فى كلام عن وعود اخوانيه ليهم بمراكز ومناصب ووو وجه وقت تانى حسينا بوجود مشاكل بينهم خصوصا بعد اقالة النائب السلفى *
> *هل تفتكر ان شهر العسل بينهم انتهى وانه وقت الجد هنكتشف ان الاخوان فقدوا حليفهم الاقرب وهنلاقى السلفيين منحازيين لباقى التيارات المدنيه ولا ده صعب وشىء خيالى؟؟*


*مين هما السلفيين ؟ تقصدى حزب النور ؟*
*حزب النور فيه ناس كويسة وفيه ناس عقليتها جامدة منغلقة *
*م الآخر حزب النور مش عايز الحُكم – هو غرضه يكون المرجعية لأى*
*رئيس ييجى – مرسى – شفيق – حمدين – موسى *
*أعتقد أن فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب القادم النور هيكتسح *
*بشرط ...ينتقى من يمثله بعناية وألا سيفقد هو الآخر الشارع المصرى*
*كما فقده الأخوان *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*طبعاااا متفقه معاك فى ان الرجوع مره اخرى للحكم العسكرى ولو بصوره مؤقته هو الحل الانسب وأعتقد تأثيره هيكون ممتاز على حال البلد من كل النواحى وخصوصا الناحيه الاقتصاديه ده غير امن الشارع وأمور تانيه كتير هتتعدل وكمان فى رأيى أنهم القوى الوحيده القادره على مواجهة العنف الاخوانى
 لكن كلامك عن أن موورسى ممكن يكمل 
تفتكر بنسبة كام % ممكن مرسى يكمل فترة حكمه بصوره طبيعيه ؟؟
أنا فاهمه ان السلفيين والممثل فى حزب النور غير طامعين فى الحكم ويوم ما اتكلموا عن نصيب تقريباا حددوا التعلييم والاوقاف على ما اذكر
لكن تفتكر لسه الشارع مفقدش ثقته فى التيار الاسلامى ككل ولا الشارع قادر يفرق بينهم كأحزاب ليها رؤيات مختلفه ؟؟ وهل انت شايف ان حزب النور يصلح اساسا للعبة السياسه بشكلها الحالى؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لكن كلامك عن أن موورسى ممكن يكمل *
> *تفتكر بنسبة كام % ممكن مرسى يكمل فترة حكمه بصوره طبيعيه ؟؟*



*لآزم مرسى يكمل لأن البديل هو انقلاب عسكرى *
*( أو )*
*حرب أهلية *​


> *أنا فاهمه ان السلفيين والممثل فى حزب النور غير طامعين فى الحكم ويوم ما اتكلموا عن نصيب تقريباا حددوا التعلييم والاوقاف على ما اذكر*
> *لكن تفتكر لسه الشارع مفقدش ثقته فى التيار الاسلامى ككل ولا الشارع قادر يفرق بينهم كأحزاب ليها رؤيات مختلفه ؟؟ وهل انت شايف ان حزب النور يصلح اساسا للعبة السياسه بشكلها الحالى؟؟*



*هما عينهم على مجلس الشعب أما الوزارات فى نظرهم*
*ستخضع لهم بالتبعية التشريعية *
*لأ مش فى التيار الأسلامى ككل – أحنا ليه بننسى الأزهر فى كلامنا *
*تخيلى ان الأزهر أزدادت شعبيته جدا*
*عند الطبقة المتوسطة ومُدعم ( فى رأييى الشخصى ) من مصريين كتير *​

*لا حزب النور ولا أى فصيل أسلامى مُتشدد يصلح *
*لماذا ؟*
*أقرأيها فى المشاركة القادمة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2013)

*حقيقة الصدام الواقع هنا بين التيارات الأسلامية المختلفة *​*وبين الأخوان يكمن فى عبارة ( الفقه )*​*الأسلاميون يريدون تطبيق الشريعة " فقه الدعوة "*​*بمعنى** ...يشوفوا النصوص بتقول أية وعايزين يطبقوها *​*ولكن معاملات الدول لا تخضع لنصوص فقهية *​*ولكنها تخضع للمصالح المتبادلة بين الدول*​*وهو ما يُطلق عليه " فقه الدولة "*​*الأخوان عايزين يعملوا " ميكس " ما بين " فقه الدعوة " و " فقه الدولة "*​*وهذا مستحيل *​*على سبيل المثال الصدام على قرض البنك الدولى وتسمية فوائد *​*قرض السعودية بالمصاريف الأدارية *​*وطبعا غنى عن الذكر ان هذا تلاعب بالألفاظ – الفائدة هى الفائدة *​*هنا الصدام ...هل نطبق " فقه الدعوة " أم " فقه الدولة "*​*من المؤكد أن " فقه الدولة " هو ما يناسبنا*​*بشرط أن يبتعد الأخوان عن مصالحهم الشخصية ورغبتهم فى الهمينة والسيطرة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*يُقال بالفعل انه فى بوادر للحرب الاهليه بتظهر من وقت للتانى فى الشارع المصرى والبعض يراها مجرد مبالغه أيهما اقرب لرأيك ؟ وهل هناك احتماليه للانقلاب العسكرى من وجهة نظرك أم ان الجيش مش فى حساباته أنه يقوم بانقلاب لاى سبب ؟؟وأيه الحدث اللى لو تم هتكون انطلاقه لهذا الانقلاب كخطوه حتميه؟؟
++انا كنت بتكلم عن التيار الاسلامى السياسى علشان كده مجيبتش سيرة الازهر لأن دوره ثابت بيعبر عن الاسلام المعتدل ودوره خارج عن السياسه لحد كبير لأنه حتى مش طرف فى اى صراع الا الصراع الخاص ببقائه بعيد عن الاخونه غير كده هو غير طامع فى اى دور سياسى على ما أعتقد..
+++هل ممكن فى يوم يحدث تعديل فى الفكر الاخوانى كمحاوله منه لانقاذ صورته والحفاظ على مكتسباته من الثوره بمعنى
هل ممكن يكون فى تغيير جذرى فى التصرفات والقرارات الرئاسيه ومحاوله جاده للتوافق مع باقى التيارات لاحداث هدوء ولو نسبى بهدف القضاء على الاحتقان السياسى الحالى ولا شايف ان ده مستحيل ودرب من الخيال ومُخالف للعقيده الاخوانيه واهدافها وانهم هيستمروا على حالهم وخصوصا أنهم بيعانوا من حالة انكار للواقع ولسه سامعين موورسى وهو بيقول ان شعبيته بتزيد يوم بعد يوم !!؟؟؟*


----------



## tamav maria (22 أبريل 2013)

متابعه 
موضوع  شيق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يُقال بالفعل انه فى بوادر للحرب الاهليه بتظهر من وقت للتانى فى الشارع المصرى والبعض يراها مجرد مبالغه أيهما اقرب لرأيك ؟ *


*هى حالياً مبالغة ...لأننا مش عارفين مين بيضرب فى مين ؟*​*



وهل هناك احتماليه للانقلاب العسكرى من وجهة نظرك أم ان الجيش مش فى حساباته أنه يقوم بانقلاب لاى سبب ؟؟وأيه الحدث اللى لو تم هتكون انطلاقه لهذا الانقلاب كخطوه حتميه؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الجيش مش من ضمن حساباته أنقلاب فى الوقت الراهن بيراقب فقط*
*وبيرسل رسالات قوية للقابع فى القصر الرئاسى*
*راجعوا تصرفات الجيش فى بورسعيد – وكيف تعامل مع فرض حظر التجول*
*الحدث اللى ممكن عنده يبدا فيه التدخل فى رأييى *
*هو التعدى على قيادات الجيش من قِبل الرئاسة*
*أو التمادى فى تجاهل الأعتداءات التى تمت على جنودنا فى سيناء*
*أو التمادى فى تجاهل أفعال الجماعات الأسلامية هناك *​


> *+++هل ممكن فى يوم يحدث تعديل فى الفكر الاخوانى كمحاوله منه لانقاذ صورته والحفاظ على مكتسباته من الثوره بمعنى*
> *هل ممكن يكون فى تغيير جذرى فى التصرفات والقرارات الرئاسيه ومحاوله جاده للتوافق مع باقى التيارات لاحداث هدوء ولو نسبى بهدف القضاء على الاحتقان السياسى الحالى ولا شايف ان ده مستحيل ودرب من الخيال ومُخالف للعقيده الاخوانيه واهدافها وانهم هيستمروا على حالهم وخصوصا أنهم بيعانوا من حالة انكار للواقع *


*(*) الأخوان عاشوا حياة سرية وحياة المعتقلات *
*(*) و هم جماعة منغقلة على نفسها لدرجة النرجسية *
*(*) العمل العلنى العام أصابهم بأرتباك – سياسى – فكرى – فقهى *
*(*) ممكن التلون على كل لون من أجل مصالحهم ولكنهم سرعان ما ينكشفون*
*(*) لكنهم حتى الآن فشلوا فى التكيف مع المجتمع ورئيسهم متخبط *
*(*) ولذلك لأول مرة نجد مهنة ( نافى الرئاسة ) بدلاً من المتحدث بأسمها *
*(*) فى يوم من الأيام سيوضع نص تشريعى يُجرم الجماعة كما جرموا الحزب الوطنى*​

*



ولسه سامعين موورسى وهو بيقول ان شعبيته بتزيد يوم بعد يوم !!؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**دكتور مرسى شعبيته فى أنهيار – أسألوا " بُسطاء المصريين "*
*مجرد طلته فى أى نشرة اخبار باسمع من أقرب الناس ليا *
*( جتك القرف فيك وفى اللى جابك ) *
*أنا سألت ناس اعرفهم أنتخبوا مرسى – تعبيراتهم دلوقتى بالحرف الواحد*
*أحنا نستاهل ضرب الجزم ( ولا مؤاخذة فى التعبير ):smile01 *​


----------

